
SWIM: Synthesizing What I Mean - heydenberk
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.08497
======
fitzwatermellow
Great stuff from MSR! This particular "synthesizer" translates simple queries
such as "generate md5 hash" into C# API calls. Wondering if there are any
analagous projects targeting NLP code snippet generation for bash shell
scripts?

------
taurath
An automated way to pull possible API calls from web/search engine resources.

The acronym in the title doesn't do it much service, since its the phrase that
is popular in drug forums to make statements that aren't direct admittances of
a crime (Someone Who Isn't Me, E.G: "SWIM just picked up an 8th of weed
today").

~~~
heydenberk
I agree that the title isn't useful, but I decided not to paraphrase or
editorialize myself per HN guidelines.

EDIT: not that the HN guidelines are entirely inflexible, but I don't think
that the title is misleading enough to justify changing it.

